# I married a demonic porm freak behind a mask



## I HATE CHARLES (Oct 16, 2010)

I was so excited abot my new work from home job, until some lady shows up and tells me the house is going to be sold at auction, he hadn't paid the mortgage in 6 months and she was here to asscess the property. I didn't let her in but i started cheking all his papers and was able to hack his passwords. Not one not two and not even three female porn friends, he was in a world of sex things i thought on exsisted in books and movies. I couldn't help but cry, but not for long. I'm up til 2 and 3 every morning wondering what i'm going to do and how i'll be able to start over. I don't know what to think but i know i have to find a place to stay. The house is do to be sold in two weeks and here i was giving him money to help with the bills. All the utilities are pass due and i don't have a savings, he made that disappear. I guess i could have snapped but naw, i still have me and that's alot to start with. I'm not sure where i'm going but i'm going with faith and God's grace.
I'm looking back over this 25 year marriage and saying i raised his kids and mine, i cooked cleaned worked and oh yah i played his sex game at first. The first time he showed me a porn i didn't think much of it, i was no spring chicken and i'd seen a porn or two so ok, we watch and engage in sex and it's ok. A few years later when i found his box of gadgets and videos books cards and others i didn't think much of it, and why should i, i thought i was a pretty sexual female. And besides i was too busy raising his and my children, working going to church and doing all the things a good wife would do. One afternoon i had to rush home from work and pick up some papers, i quickly ran in the door and into the bed room. There he was taking a half day off to lay in bed and jack off. I didn't have time to focus on him nad i never mentioned my anger. So time passed and i things were fine until he was court martialed by the military for being involved with a group of 17 year olds school kids. I never found out what happen but they did take many of his checks and ship our family half way across the country. Back to this porn ****, this man has over 400 videos stored on his compter, everything from groups and gangs to whips and chains. I have to share this one, a female standing on a picnic table taking a crap on two women laying on the table while they rub it all over their bodies. That's some sick ****, a man shoot a woman in the head, they show her brains all over the wall, people in accidents loosing body parts and people hanging on hooks, if you can imagine it, he's got vidoes about it. Just sickkkkkk. Yet he walks around in his conservative dress with his square boy glasses making women think he is the most pleasant man he is so helpful. We haven't had sex in years, i wouldn't dare let him touch me. He tries to hurt me everytime i had sex and besides he can only get off in one position and he prides his 2 minute quickies. I guess it isn't saying too much for me knowing that i've been with him all these years. Anyway i don't know where i'm going but i do know he won't find me, and that's a fact. Oh don't let me leave out the fact the he cuts my tires cuts my clothes, cyfe gas from my car and then offers to repair the things he destroys claiming he didn't do it, we are the only two in this house. Or the year he left me for a prostitute, I know why women snap and i also know why women leave and never look back. I know i'm not alone so many women live with the illusioned marriages all good on the outside and killing me softly on the inside. Thanks God i love me and i know i can make it on my own. I'm a survivor, i will survivor, but I HATE CHARLES.


----------



## bvmama (Sep 27, 2010)

You go sweetie you and yourself is enough to start all over with and go find the kind of life you want for yourself.

Hang in there... It will be ok.


----------



## workin' (Jun 3, 2010)

If you fear for your safety, please contact a women's shelter!!!
Go here:
National Domestic Violence Hotline
"If you are afraid your internet and/or computer usage might be monitored, please use a safer computer, "

or call 1−800−799−SAFE(7233) 

Take care!


----------



## Trooper (Oct 21, 2010)

Please consult a lawyer asap, most will consult with you for free the first time and if fees are an issue you can ask them to suggest a free legal clinic. You may be able to forestall losing the house and you are certainly going to need to file for divorce and also stop him from taking any othere assets you might still have. I will pray for you, no one deserves what you are going through. Good luck and stay strong.


----------

